# Ordering From overseas



## ozstriker (Jul 11, 2010)

Hey guys, ive recently been checking out bhb Enterprises BHB Enterprises - Home After watching snakebytestv, and oh my god they have some beautiful snakes, it also says they can ship overseas, but am wondering if you can ship reptiles into Australia?


----------



## phoebe (Jul 11, 2010)

Definitely not. It's illegal to own exotic reptiles in this country anyway.


----------



## Sterlo (Jul 11, 2010)

phoebe said:


> Definitely not. It's illegal to own exotic reptiles in this country anyway.


 this about sums it up


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 6, 2011)

Lol

---------- Post added 06-Jan-11 at 07:21 PM ----------

Rofl


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Jan 6, 2011)

hmm....this ended fast...


----------



## garthy (Jan 6, 2011)

What about shipping a native back here????


----------



## Inkage (Jan 6, 2011)

You can ship ANYTHING if you try.. The legalities are another matter...lol


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jan 6, 2011)

just put your order in with the next shipment of rpm's :lol:

seriously though, no chance of doing it legally. but it would be nice to get some of bhb's balls and corns etc. i'll keep dreaming, or move to the usa.


----------



## Jimbobulan (Jan 8, 2011)

Surely you could import natives? just needs a stint in quarentine, right?


----------



## scottyo998 (Jan 8, 2011)

Jimbobulan said:


> Surely you could import natives? just needs a stint in quarentine, right?


 
nope, nothings comes in, whether the species originated in Aus or not. Besides the aussie natives we have are better than the overseas ones, and dont have any issues like the Jags do


----------

